
Ask HN: Which piece of knowlege was most surprising for you? - r34
In terms of information theory the most valuable pieces of information are those that surprise us most [1][2].<p>For example I wasn&#x27;t really surprised while reading HN featured article &quot;The healthiest people in the world don&#x27;t go to the gym&quot; [4], because the results of research presented there were close to my expectations (due to the model that emerges from all my previous knowledge).<p>On the other hand Libet&#x27;s experiment [3] regarding consciousness was very surprising for me - because it&#x27;s results are counterintuitive and if I was asked to guess them I probably would&#x27;t be right.<p>Which facts are&#x2F;were most surprising for you?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Information_content
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;plus.maths.org&#x2F;content&#x2F;information-surprise
[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;qz.com&#x2F;quartzy&#x2F;1452630&#x2F;the-healthiest-people-in-the-world-dont-go-to-the-gym&#x2F;
[4] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.informationphilosopher.com&#x2F;freedom&#x2F;libet_experiments.html
======
abledon
That we can influence and direct the electrical energy that flows through our
fascial planes via intense meditative practices.

